# Odis O-Atty X



## Rob Fisher

Odis will be launching their long awaited new RDA shortly. Here are a couple of pics hot off the press from Canada.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reviewers and Influences Oatty-X's are arriving all over the planet... not long now before the first release!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! O-Atty X is operational! Damn the flavour is on point!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Hi Rob, I fear that you may need to fix the title to Odis O-Atty X.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Very nice looking RDA!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob i have to call dibs on this one! Or if you ever going to do a group buy i will be first on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Hi Rob, I fear that you may need to fix the title to Odis O-Atty X.



Fixed thanks @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Rob i have to call dibs on this one! Or if you ever going to do a group buy i will be first on the list



@VapeSnow roger that... there will be a very limited release on their Facebook page today and if there is an opportunity for a group buy later I will give you a shout.


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> @VapeSnow roger that... there will be a very limited release on their Facebook page today and if there is an opportunity for a group buy later I will give you a shout.



Okay great let me keep a eye on facebook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Fixed thanks @RainstormZA


You're welcome - now that looks better.

Definitely an awesome looking atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zister

Very cool design, love how the airflow comes in diagonally under the coil.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those lucky enough to be the Odis Facebook page there will be a limited release today! Here is the countdown...

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...17&p0=250&msg=O-Atty+X+Launch&font=slab&csz=1

11pm tonight!


----------



## Huffapuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! O-Atty X is operational! Damn the flavour is on point!
> View attachment 134278
> View attachment 134279
> View attachment 134280
> View attachment 134281
> View attachment 134282
> View attachment 134283
> View attachment 134284
> View attachment 134285
> View attachment 134286
> View attachment 134287
> View attachment 134288


What mod is that uncle Rob? It's gorgeous!

Edit: LOL, nevermind, just saw the other thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm curious to know the thinking behind these atties with diagonal airflow, there are a couple that do it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone after an O-Atty X they just went up for sale. First batch! https://www.odisdesign.com/collections/o-atty-x/products/the-o-atty-x


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone after an O-Atty X they just went up for sale. First batch! https://www.odisdesign.com/collections/o-atty-x/products/the-o-atty-x



Sold out.


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Sold out.



Still shows stock my side.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Still shows stock my side.



Yip they just added some more! They didn't expect them to go so fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they just added some more! They didn't expect them to go so fast!



This atty is going to be a winner. I can see in the design its going to be amazing. Fixed all the problems the v1 and v2 had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I passed out last night with the countdown open waiting for them to become available.. only woke up after they had sold out


----------



## KZOR

Will post a video later this afternoon after I have played around with mine for a hour or two. 
Thanks again @Rob Fisher for thinking of me when they approached you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A second drop of the Odis O-Atty X will take place at 5pm EST TODAY! The O-Atty X will be on the site, you can purchase the X for $90, and buy anything else (with no limits on qty) with code XODIS and get 50% off...you must purchase the O-Atty X at full price to receive the 50% off on other Odis items. Please NOTE: ONE O-Atty X per person or your transaction will not go through. 

https://www.odisdesign.com/collections/o-atty-x

BTW 5pm EST is 11pm tonight in SA!


----------



## antonherbst

I am gona have to pass this one. Sad to know as it would have been nice to sit on the new mod i am getting. Maybe the skyfall is destined for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those that were after an O-Atty X they are now fully in stock!

https://www.odisdesign.com/collections/o-atty-x/products/the-o-atty-x

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I got the best flavor and best airflow with a 3.5mm ID coil.

2 x 26Ga core with 38 wrap.It is 0.42 Ohm build running on a regulated squonker at 35w

Airflow is much better.It had too much airflow for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Running mine on the Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That Vicious Ant Spade is haunting me @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That Vicious Ant Spade is haunting me @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher



I can imagine that Hi Ho @Silver! I still keep looking at them and thinking about getting a second one because they are so awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> That Vicious Ant Spade is haunting me @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher


Makes two of us @Silver . But, i shall be patient and content with the pulse 80w for another 11month's, then get the spade to celebrate 1 jear smoke free (have to set goals)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That Vicious Ant Spade is haunting me @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher


You better speak to Mr @Rob Fisher if you want to secure one of the few spades that are available locally this week....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You better speak to Mr @Rob Fisher if you want to secure one of the few spades that are available locally this week....



Thanks for the tip @Christos 
Lets call a spade a spade - that mod looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> You better speak to Mr @Rob Fisher if you want to secure one of the few spades that are available locally this week....



More secret Facebook stuff?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> More secret Facebook stuff?



Sir Vape High-End Facebook page. X1 wars this week. Not secret at all.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape High-End Facebook page. X1 wars this week.


Ahh OK thanks


Sent from the abyss


----------

